# Bandsaw dust collection



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

While trying to figure out some wood lathe dust collection I stubled on to an excellent attachment for a Delta (and clones) bandsaw. I used a Rigid planer dust collection hood that I cut in half to which I glued a tab and some magnets. Here is a link to the hood on Tools Now. http://www.toolsnow.com/dp/B000FMOHKM It is listed as $4.99 but it is sold in the KC area stores for $1. Use some of the flat ABS from the small have to make a slotted tab to fit under the knob that holds the lower door in place. The studs are not located in the same place on all of the saws. I used 1-1/2" wide tab with a 3/8" slot for mine and filled rest with foam weather strip. A newer version will require removal of the factory collector and a much larger tab/extension for good collection. I glued 3 1/2" diameter magnets to the rear tab to help with vibration, but they are definitely optional. Please excuse the extra sloppy glue scars. This was also the prototype. I hope to make additional ones as soon as I get a new supply of hoods. The stores in the StL area have closed.


----------

